# Streets of Willow Track Day 10/14/05



## Cuban Lubin' (Dec 11, 2002)

SoCal-SERCA at the Streets of Willow Springs 10/14/05 (Fri.) :thumbup: 

All drivers & cars welcome and the event is priced as follows:

SERCA & NNA = $125 (Paypal $130)
All others = $145 (Paypal $150)

Online registration is at:

http://www.gfos.net/serca/2005/streets/reg.php

Never mind the "notices/errors" on this page, it still works fine. Just remember to fill out the entire form, & you should get a confirmation page with reminder of payment information.

All vehicles welcome but please note that any topless cars must have adequate roll-over protection *above* the head. The 350Z roadster for one, does not have the required protection, we must regret to inform.

We have over 4 years experience in running these events with a very good record on track and high instructor to student (adv./beg.) ratio. If you have any questions please contact me at [email protected] .

Please feel free to forward this to any interested party not on this forum/BB.

Thanks & hope to see some new faces there!


----------

